# Vogelsberg Trails wo???



## tboy0709 (3. September 2003)

Wo zu teufel nochmal gibts denn im Vogelsbergkreis ein paar gescheite vielleicht auch mal nicht nur 50m lange Trails.

Ich fahr jetzt schon sein wochen in der Gegend um Gedern, 
Schotten, Büdingen aber nirgens auch nur ein kleiner Trail nur breite geschotterte Forstwege die zum teil mal krätftig ansteigen aber Fahrtechnisch und Spaßfaktor mäßig null.

Also wo sind die Trails hier in der Gegend.

Was ist mitm Hoherodkopf gibts da vielleicht irgendwo was?

Zum nur Kilometer schrubben fehlt oft die lust wenn man alleine unterwegs ist. 

Also bittttteeeee helft mir  

hoffe auf viele antworten


----------



## WODAN (3. September 2003)

Ein Kumpel aus Gedern-Wenings fährt dort oben öfters. Rund um den Hohenrodskopf soll es ein paar kleinere Wege geben, aber rund um Gedern hat er auch schon gesucht.
Das mußt Du schon runter in die Wetterau kommen oder direkt in den Taunus

MFG
Bernd, der zu Hälfte Vogelsberger ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (3. September 2003)

Wenings is ja gleich um die ecke. 

Naja is halt blöd wenn man jedesmal nach Feierabend noch das Rad einpacken muß und wo hin fahre am Wochenende is das ja kein Problem aber unter der Woche ist die zeit einfach zu knapp.

Wäre nett schlecht wenn man sich mal unter der Woche treffen könnte


----------



## WODAN (3. September 2003)

Wohne ca. 40 km entfernt.
 

Kann Dir wenn Du willst mal die Email Adresse von meinem Kumpel schicken.
MfG


----------



## tboy0709 (4. September 2003)

Ja kannst Du machen schick mir einfach ne PM mit seiner mail.

Hab gesehen Du hast auch in dem anderen Thread mat2u geantwortet, wenn Du lust hast dann kanns Du ja uch mal mit kommen wenn wir fahren Bad Nauheim is ja jetzt auch nicht grad so weit weg.

Is doch immer wieder lustig mal mit paar neuen Leuten zu fahren.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## heitzer (9. September 2003)

Hallo 
Ich komme aus Ulmbach das is bei STeinau an der Straße 
Wenn du nicht weißt wo gute trails sind kann ich dir weiter helfen 
musste aber en stück fahren aber mim Auto !
Kennst du den Eselsweg ??  Der is hammer geil !!!


----------



## tboy0709 (10. September 2003)

Nein Eselsweg kenn ich noch nicht, mit dem Auto wärs dann ne Tour fürs Wochenende aber bald is ja eh schluß mit unter der woche fahren wenn schon wieder früh dunkel wird.

Also nur her mit den Trails


----------



## heitzer (10. September 2003)

Wenn´s wieder schön wird kann man sich ja ma verabreden und dann den Eselsweg mit noch en paar biker´n fahren !!


----------



## heitzer (10. September 2003)

Was au cool ist !! Sind die Bertawege in Bad-Soden Salmünster !!
Nicht soo lang aber coole Trails !


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (12. September 2003)

Hallo Heitzer!

Endlich mal ein "Nachbar". Ich wohne in Birstein.
Die Bertawege in BSS sind wo? Ist das u.a. der kleine schmale süsse Wanderweg von Udenhain nach Bad Soden runter? Der ist nämlich auch recht ordentlich.

Den Eselsweg hab ich noch nicht probiert, aber schonmal in Erwägung gezogen. Im Moment hab ich aber nicht die Zeit für längere Touren. Ich bin schon froh, wenns mal mit der Feierabendrunde klappt.


----------



## heitzer (12. September 2003)

So lehrnt man leute in der näheren Umgebeung kennen !! 
Ich wusste schon immer das internet für was gut ist  

Mir können uns ja mal treffen !! 

Das mit Udenhain is net schlecht ! Aber da gibts noch ein Weg der geht von Catwillcity ,allso Katolischwillroth (Glaub falsch geschrieben) , unterhalb von de Oma , allso die Wirtschaft , zu den Bertawegen is au en trail aber man muss ziemlich viel schieben !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (12. September 2003)

Also anscheinend gibts doch ein paar ganz nette trails in der Umgebung.

Wir könnten uns ja mal am Wochenende treffen.

Schaut mal in den Thread "Touren rund um Hanau"

da sind noch ein paar andere mit denen ich jetzt schon paar mal unterwegs war die wären sicherlich auch nicht abgeneigt.

Und mit mehr leuten machts doch einfach mehr spaß oder


----------



## heitzer (12. September 2003)

Ich fahr meistens Samstags nach Bad Orb da treffen sich ein paar 
am Haus der Vereine um 14.00 Uhr !! Ist immer ne ganz nette Truppe so immer um die 10 - 15 Leute !!


----------



## heitzer (15. September 2003)

Meinst du vieleicht den Buchenkessel oder so ??


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (16. September 2003)

Ja, genau. Der Buchenkessel. Von da gehts durch den Wald über nen Wanderweg nach Bad Soden. Inklusive Singletrail.
Man kann aber auch einfach die geschotterte Forststraße fahren. Aber wer will das schon.


----------



## heitzer (16. September 2003)

Die wege heisen Bertawege und die abschnitte heißen anders !! Z.B. Buchenkessel


----------



## Jong (17. September 2003)

also... (gude, heitzer... hab ich auch ma hier angemeldet... auf empfehlung vom tboy...)
also ich wollt nur ma erwähnen, dass es einen ganz coolen wesch noch von soden oben nach weilers runner gibt, der ganz spaßig sein kann... und einen genauso erwähnenswerten trail (aber nich ganz so gut wie der buchenkessel oder so...) gibts von wittgenborn nach w'bach runner, der an ein zwei stellen sogar bissi technisch anspruchsvoller wird... naja... da hab ich meinen senf ma dazu gegebe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sickmaster (18. März 2007)

Hi gut das zu wissen komme aus der Nähe von Alsfeld und bin oft mals am Hohenrodskpf unterwegs wo es echt geile Trails gibt! Kennt sich da noch einer bissi aus?


----------

